# Dowel-end Roundover Fixture



## Slingshot (Dec 14, 2009)

I haven't seen this except in my shop, so I thought I'd share. Years ago I had a multitude of dowels that needed a beading on each end. This fixture holds various size dowels perpendicular to the top surface. Register the dowel end with the top surface & use a bearing guided beading bit. Lots of other shapes or just a simple round-over. You can shape the ends of other types of thin cross sections as well. Either clamp to a bench, or flip it and use it on the router table.

Here's a few shots along with my oldest router:


----------



## RLFX (Nov 20, 2009)

Handy little jig !!


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice ! this jig in my computer!
Thanks
Santé


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice jig, but how many times do you make broom handles 


===========


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, that is not every day ! Maybe someday ?


----------



## Slingshot (Dec 14, 2009)

Brooms....I KNEW I could use this jig for SOMETHING. Thanks!


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello,
I may be helping a member of a French forum today with this jig, he wondered how this
That's the link

Le Forum du bricolage et de la décoration: Défoncer un coin


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Not to knock your idea, but if you had to do this, an easier jig might be a dowel-making jig. It seems like it would be easier to stick the dowel/broomstick into a round hole and spin it to radius the ends.










Dowel making jig

Like they say, there is more than one way to skin a cat...


----------



## alicej (Jan 29, 2010)

I like it!
In my limited woodworking experience, I have come across a time I wanted to round over some small dowels. I would have been nice to do it by machine. It took a lot longer to do it by hand. 
Thank you for the idea!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Paulo

Now I like that one , the KISS way..

I have one like it to put in/on rings on dowels (snap ring type) but the dowel comes in from the top, made out of scrap 2 x 4 stock..and drilled for 3/8" dowel size, but it's free floating type and it just moves into the cutter on the table,a little spin of the dowel and the ring slot is in place..but it's like doing ends of dowels for broom sticks one of the things you just don't do all the time.
I do use it all the time with the Dremel tool and a metal cutting blade in the Dremel router table setup.
=========



Noob said:


> Not to knock your idea, but if you had to do this, an easier jig might be a dowel-making jig. It seems like it would be easier to stick the dowel/broomstick into a round hole and spin it to radius the ends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice idea Paulo. I saw a similar jig in a magazine.. the only difference was the dowel was inserted from the top, and not the side. In any event, the end result would be the same.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks again Paulo

If I see one I like I make it  it will come in handy , it took about hour to make this one, it will take on 1/2" to 1" dowels, it just locks in to the fence, quick and easy to setup.
No clamps needed  just one more jig to hang on the wall with the others 

========


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow Bob, that was fast... like you said, KISS.


----------



## billq (Jan 29, 2010)

Excellent! I need to tenon some dowel ends and didn't want to drop $$$ on a bit from Rockler. Now this has me thinking that I can do it with a router, a straight bit, and a similar jig. Instead of holding the dowel at 90 degrees to the shaft it would have to hold it in-line, but off-set.

...or has this already been done?


----------



## Slingshot (Dec 14, 2009)

Noob said:


> Not to knock your idea, but if you had to do this, an easier jig might be a dowel-making jig. It seems like it would be easier to stick the dowel/broomstick into a round hole and spin it to radius the ends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great. 
When I made my jig I used it to bead the end of dowels, so the pencil sharpener style jig wouldn't have worked. You have to approch the bit with the dowel parallel with the bit shank. I'll run a sample & post it by Mondayish. I made that word up. 

The project was a result of my wife & I liking carpet runner hold-downs on stairs. We saw them in Rennovaters Supply. Black & Chrome Finish : Carpet Rods : Rugs : Runners & Carpet Rods : Design Accents : The Renovator's Supply

They used steel rods held by metal brackets at the base of each riser. I used oak dowels & made a die out of hardwood & formed brackets out of brass strips. They are more window dressing than anything else. I stapled the runner under the rod anyway.

I'd post a picture, but we haven't lived in that house for years.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Slingshot said:


> The project was a result of my wife & I liking carpet runner hold-downs on stairs. We saw them in Rennovaters Supply. Black & Chrome Finish : Carpet Rods : Rugs : Runners & Carpet Rods : Design Accents : The Renovator's Supply
> 
> They used steel rods held by metal brackets at the base of each riser. I used oak dowels & made a die out of hardwood & formed brackets out of brass strips. They are more window dressing than anything else. I stapled the runner under the rod anyway.
> 
> I'd post a picture, but we haven't lived in that house for years.


I've seen those carpet hold-downs in some bed-&-breakfasts we've stayed in and those are a nice touch.

I've also seen a few plans for bending metal flat bar with wood dies but just haven't made one yet. Did you bend it using a car jack, squeezing it in a vise, or what?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Santé said:


> Hello,
> I may be helping a member of a French forum today with this jig, he wondered how this
> That's the link
> 
> Le Forum du bricolage et de la décoration: Défoncer un coin


Interesting Forum Daniel ! I loved the Lidl discussion.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

That would work 

=======



billq said:


> Excellent! I need to tenon some dowel ends and didn't want to drop $$$ on a bit from Rockler. Now this has me thinking that I can do it with a router, a straight bit, and a similar jig. Instead of holding the dowel at 90 degrees to the shaft it would have to hold it in-line, but off-set.
> 
> ...or has this already been done?


----------



## Slingshot (Dec 14, 2009)

Noob said:


> I've seen those carpet hold-downs in some bed-&-breakfasts we've stayed in and those are a nice touch.
> 
> I've also seen a few plans for bending metal flat bar with wood dies but just haven't made one yet. Did you bend it using a car jack, squeezing it in a vise, or what?


I believe I just hammered a dowel into the form, then tapped the sides down. Very low tech. Oversized hole to accept both dowel & 1/16th thick x 1/2" wide brass stock cut to length. 45 deg. trim on each side of the hole. I have that jig somewhere....I'll dig it out & take a picture. 

I also antiqued the brass by hanging all the bits in amonia fumes.

Here's how a beading bit makes the end look:


----------



## Peohguy (Oct 22, 2012)

Can a 1 1/2 or 2 inch dowel be rounded over using this method? Such as to jazz up a simple dowel type hand rail. I don't know what size round over bits are availble to do the job.
Peohguy


----------



## Peohguy (Oct 22, 2012)

*How many times make Broom Handles?*



bobj3 said:


> Nice jig, but how many times do you make broom handles
> 
> 
> ===========


When your working for yourself and the time is all yours then "Once is enough"


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

I commonly use small dowels with bevelled ends to hide cabinet screws while providing an interesting finishing detail. I just knew that old electric pencil sharpener was good for something. 

Ben


----------



## TangoDown3727 (Oct 13, 2013)

Slingshot said:


> Brooms....I KNEW I could use this jig for SOMETHING. Thanks!


Or Drumsticks!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Some good ideas here for one of my small "make it better' projects


----------



## C Waite (Apr 1, 2012)

Love it! Going straight away to make one.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Levi Jacob Price (May 26, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your fixture! It was just what I needed.

I have been trying to round over the ends of some 1/2 inch copper rod. Using your photos as reference I was able to achieve a nice round end using a 1/4 inch rounder carbide bit.

It's a little rough looking, but I didn't plan on keeping it for long, just this one project.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice doing Levi and welcome to the forums...


----------



## spellicone (Aug 10, 2017)

Can you please repost images?

Thank you!!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

spellicone said:


> Can you please repost images?
> 
> Thank you!!!


Which images did you want reposted and welcome to the forum. Please notice that there is a date above each post to the left. The last posts before yours were May last year.


----------

